# which, if worked hard enough, is the fastest growing muscle?



## Rock405 (May 6, 2004)

If a person started working their ass off in the wieght room tommorow, which muscle would they see grow the fastest?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Depends on their genetics.


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2004)

yup, would be different for each individual.

for me, legs responded best.


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Depends on their genetics.



and their diet...


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> and their diet...



How so?  Eating differently will not make one muscle grow faster than another if they are genetically pre-determined.

Overall you want a good diet, yes.  But I still neglect to see how eating properly will make your legs grow faster than your arms(if you have the genetics for big arms).


----------



## CowPimp (May 6, 2004)

For me it has been chest and shoulders thus far.  Genetics is key as previous posters have said.


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How so?  Eating differently will not make one muscle grow faster than another if they are genetically pre-determined.
> 
> Overall you want a good diet, yes.  But I still neglect to see how eating properly will make your legs grow faster than your arms(if you have the genetics for big arms).



with out a caloric excess you won't grow, so it makes no difference how hard you train in the gym...


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Thats true, but I fail to see what this has to do with the original question.


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thats true, but I fail to see what this has to do with the original question.



obviosuly the person who stated the question has very limited knowledge on the subject or the original question would not have been asked....most people who are new to resistance training do not know how important nutrition is to optimize their efforts in the gym


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

This is true.  However I took it as you trying to "correct" my statement if you will.  I just simply answered the question.  If I wanted, I could have provided more info, links, articles or whatever.  But again that wasnt the question at hand


----------



## MeLo (May 7, 2004)

for me.. my claves and quads respond the best lol =P 
but my hamstrings are lagging a little...


----------



## Yanick (May 7, 2004)

my thighs grow pretty fast, but my calves are behind, which gives me a sort of chicken leg look (thats what i think).  I also think my arms have the potential to grow a lot, however i put almost no effort into training them except tri's because thats for benching.  I put an inch on my arms in about 2 months without doing any direct arm work.


----------



## zakk (May 7, 2004)

legs and tri's for me.


----------



## OrbitalChime (May 7, 2004)

Chest and traps for me


----------



## bludevil (May 7, 2004)

tri's for me


----------



## Rock405 (May 7, 2004)

how quick did yo usee gains? a week? three weeks? a month? a year?


----------



## Liquid Blue (May 7, 2004)

couple months actually for me, im a skinny one


----------



## Pizzer (May 7, 2004)

> If a person started working their ass off in the wieght room tommorow, which muscle would they see grow the fastest?


Why their ass would grow the fastest... that was easy!!!


----------



## CowPimp (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rock405 *_
> how quick did yo usee gains? a week? three weeks? a month? a year?



The gains come slower as you workout for longer.  When I first started working out, I noticed gains within a couple of weeks.  Now, I can't notice gains (At least in terms of size) for a couple of months or more.


----------



## badco (May 7, 2004)

Tricepts for some reason grow & cut up the easiest & fastest for me. I work them a lot less than Bicepts, but the tri's come much easier.


----------



## Rock405 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> The gains come slower as you workout for longer.  When I first started working out, I noticed gains within a couple of weeks.  Now, I can't notice gains (At least in terms of size) for a couple of months or more.




i noticed that as well. I started powerlifting when i was 15 years old..thats seven years ago, the gains that i saw my first three months were overwhelming, i haven't really noticed any big gains like that again. I notice that i have gotten very firm, but i don't really notice my muscles growing, or maybe i just can't tell. But it would be interesting to see a study that goes over which muscle is, naturally, prone to grow the fastest.


----------



## busyLivin (May 7, 2004)

tris for me, too.  

I heard that's common because Tri's aren't used as much as the rest of the muscles in the body (for sedentary people).. so when you start training,  they respond  the fastest.   Don't remember where  I saw that, so I can't validate it.. but makes sense to me.


----------

